# Why do people buy converted vans ?



## beachcaster

I am in the process of looking for a motorhome and Ive had a lot of good advice here..Ive also visited quite a few local dealers and picked their brains as well as kicking the tyres of a whole range of options.

I know what I want ....but have yet to find a vehicle at the right price that ticks all the boxes.

It took me all of 2 minutes to realise I did not want a panel van

I looked into a large converted panel van the other day...and for the life of me I couldnt see why anyone would buy one.

I asked the question to the dealer who was selling it and he said 
" Ive no idea why people buy them "

Well no doubt Im in for a kicking here.....Im not trying to wind anyone up.......and Im sure Im about to find out why...
but they really do seem to have huge limitations...and they are not cheap either 

barry


----------



## PaulW2

Size, physical integrity, versatility?

From what I've seen some are really quite neat. And you can drive them pretty much everywhere.


----------



## sallytrafic

Well I think the simplest answer is that they are an integrated vehicle, for example all the doors are locked and alarmed together. The sides aren't glued on either. They are much more expensive to make in terms of labour costs, and there are other compromises.


----------



## clive1821

Hi Barry, yes I to would like to know as well, its a matter of personal choice of course, and I too don't wish to insult anyone who has one, just interested to learn as well...


----------



## artona

It depends on your needs Barry. If you want one vehicle that you can use on a day to day basis to pop to the shops they are ideal. If you want a vehicle to tour in and be able to go anywhere they are ideal. If you want a van that will do over 30mpg again they are a winner.

I agree with the price, the converters certainly do charge a lot for them


----------



## peejay

I've had both, the main advantages of a panelvan I see are..

No water ingress worries.
Versatile, use as everyday vehicle.
Narrower than a coachbuilt so you can go virtually anywhere a car can.

I now have an A class which is great but I can see us downsizing back to a van later on as our needs change.

Pete


----------



## ramblingon

We know we can go down "that lane" and reverse out if we have to.


----------



## gromett

ramblingon said:


> We know we can go down "that lane" and reverse out if we have to.


And park in a supermarket car park 

I am now in a self built PVC conversion which is 5.5 longs. going anywhere without having to worry about things is great.

Karl


----------



## Lesleykh

We decided on a panel van when we were having a fly drive (car) holiday in Italy a few years ago. We wanted something that we could take round your average (ie, small) Italian hill town. We saw panel vans everywhere, delivering goods, and thought that if they could get around then so could we.

We've been up tight village streets, on rough tracks and over the hills through olive groves - so our choice has been right for us. We're also happy to overnight in the centre of a town, as we sort of blend in with all the other vans around - though we're certainly not a stealth van.

We have everything I wanted to bring fitting in nicely and have a shower, loo, fridge, full cooker (didn't want one - would never order one, but it was in the van) - so we feel sorted. Ours has a rear lounge, so we can even get away from each other - LOL.

I suppose it depends what you are planning to do. We were very clear that we wanted to drive on some rougher roads and wild camp a lot, so our van suits us well.

Lesley


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi 


Physical size of occupants, could be a deciding factor nowadays. 


Andy :wink: :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

Because it is fit-for-purpose for our current lifestyle. If I pranged it, I'd want the same again up until retirement. For fast weekends away, and for holidays up to 3 weeks, it is our perfect van.

It is under 6m with a 150kg 250cc Vespa on the back, 2 bikes inside and we care not a jot about minor roads or ferry costs or being able to park in town; avoid height barriers and more often than not even with the scooter rack we can park inside the white lines in a car park space.

It has a comfortable lounge and more kitchen surface space than many large coachbuilts and RVs. Opening the large side door connects you to the outside world much better.

It is a tremendously versatile vehicle, whether seating 7 all facing forward and belted, or for a loaded trip to the tip.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=garage&mode=view_vehicle&CID=44

That said, once retired, it is not my luxury mediterranean villa on wheels. For that I'll need a Concorde Charisma Smart Garage 
http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/galleries/2009concorde/smartgarage/pixindex.html

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

Can't edit any longer, so new post (sigh...)

http://www.concorde-reisemobile.com/en/category/image-galleries/concorde-charisma

http://www.concorde-reisemobile.com/sites/default/files/Charisma-890-G-Lounge.jpg


----------



## CSermanni

Hi,

Having owned both, I find they handle better and are much more pleasant to drive.

If I live to retirement and am able to escape to Europe for longer periods , then I would consider changing.

Charles


----------



## Mike48

If you had suffered the water ingress problems and financial loss that I have experienced with caravans you would be asking why would anyone buy a coachbuilt/low profile. Its a panel van for me everytime as they are nimble enough to get you anywhere and much more pleasant to drive. In any case when abroad (I mostly use mine in France and Spain) you spend most of the time out of doors and use a motorhome primarily to sleep so why do you need the extra space?

As I write my near neighbour is about to have his 09 Autocruise taken to the factory on a low loader to have a water problem fixed.

If you are buying secondhand I suggest you buy a dampmeter because water ingress issues are very expensive to resolve.


----------



## ActiveCampers

Interesting question!

We have a panel van (full details http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/resources-downloads/ourvan-php/ )

We love it - 200+ days away each year in the last 2-3 years, and probably 300 days away this year.

It small, has everything we need/want, has more things than a lot of bigger vans (bigger loo capacity for instace!). Suits 2 slim fit people perfectly. its also easy to drive, fast, economical, and stealthy especially when wild camping.,

We don't like coach builts - mainly mass produced, prone to leaks, look ugly, "obviously" a campervan, almost always white, and just don't fit our criteria.

That said - we can see why people buy them and we can see why some people (larger, older, less able bodied) would hate our size van.

Horses for courses - but I bet our little van does more than 90%+ of motorhomes - and its still in "as new" condition (pretty much!).


----------



## beachcaster

*Well that told me *

Thanks for all your replies

I think I might belong in the too old too wide category
but its food for thought......and as another poster said

everyone is different.and no doubt they do have their advantages

another poster said to me when I first joined here "its all a compromise "...........how true that is 

barry


----------



## ActiveCampers

*Re: Well that told me *



beachcaster said:


> Thanks for all your replies
> 
> I think I might belong in the too old too wide category
> but its food for thought......and as another poster said
> 
> everyone is different.and no doubt they do have their advantages
> 
> another poster said to me when I first joined here "its all a compromise "...........how true that is
> 
> barry


Compromise is the KEY word.

Having worked at the NEC motorhome shows on the stand of our builder, its amazing what is important to some people and what isn't; and also what people will and will not compromise on. You have to be so careful!!!

"I MUST have an oven and microwave" vs. "who ever cooks in a motorhome?"

"What a waste of space - who uses a shower in a campervan" vs. "I must have a shower and loo"

"I want a van that will be great for wildcamping and aires" vs. "I'd only ever use a campsite"

(And there are many MANY more!!!)

Everyone is different (thank god there aren't 2 of me!)


----------



## Lesleykh

I'm short and fat and fit in our panel van surprising well! I can see that someone exceptionally tall wouldn't enjoy it in here. Actually, you couldn't sleep in our transverse bed if you were 6ft or more, but my rotundity and lack of fitness causes no problems whatsoever!

Lesley


----------



## Zebedee

Lesleykh said:


> I'm short and fat and fit in our panel van surprising well! I can see that someone exceptionally tall wouldn't enjoy it in here. Actually, you couldn't sleep in our transverse bed if you were 6ft or more, but my rotundity and lack of fitness causes no problems whatsoever! Lesley


The precise reason why we haven't got one Lesley.

I'm long and only a bit fat ( :roll: ) . . . 6' 3" to be exact, and everything would be OK until bedtime! Headroom is not a problem in many of them.

We were looking at panel vans only last week with a friend who wants one, and if I wasn't so damn big we would certainly have considered one very seriously.

Dave


----------



## CliveMott

"No water ingress worries" er NO. 
I know of someone who has recently bought a brand new very expensive Merc based PVC and has had water ingress. As soon as big holes are cut in the roof and sides the water integrety of the base vehicle is compromised. 

However

When we get to an age or when finances dictate then a PVC will become the main (or only) vehicle we will have.

Enjoy what you have for as long as you have would be my suggestion, keep fit and keep that license.

C.


----------



## DABurleigh

Zeb,

Our Murvi bed is 6ft 4" long. I don't know whether current ones (or the Morocco) are longer as you have to enter details to download.
http://www.murvi.co.uk/products/the-morello/

Dave


----------



## CliveMott

And if we were looking to downsize to a PVC today then the latest Merc based Murvi would be on our short list. 
Its the only converter I know of with a year long waiting list and any "negotiations" you do are likely to put the price up!

C.


----------



## PaulW2

I believe the Wildax Europa also has a 6'4" double bed.


----------



## Zebedee

DABurleigh said:


> Zeb,
> 
> Our Murvi bed is 6ft 4" long. I don't know whether current ones (or the Morocco) are longer as you have to enter details to download.
> http://www.murvi.co.uk/products/the-morello/
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

For some reason (?) we never saw a Murvi when we were searching for our first van, but after looking at loads of others we clearly made the mistake of dismissing them all because of my height.

It certainly seems to have a lot going for it, not least of which is the huge worktop area.

Ah well - too late now, and I have to say we are very pleased with the Nuevo.

Thanks anyway.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

"any "negotiations" you do are likely to put the price up! "

Clive,

They are accommodating, indeed their website declares "every Murvi is special, built just for you", but my bespoke unlisted items probably curbed their appetite for unique customers 

Dave


----------



## Lesleykh

Dave - I now want to know what your "bespoke" items were.

Lesley


----------



## DABurleigh

Lesley,

I'm struggling to recall them now, mainly the Victron gear behind these: 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...iew_gallery_item&type=garage_mod&image_id=103

which required a degree of customised integration into the bottom control panel; twin rear cameras, the first dome satellite dish, and probably not least that their comprehensive standard options prices were very reasonable given they didn't charge separately for installation, so they consumed a lot of labour finishing my vehicle but didn't get much dosh in return. Oh, and I probably substituted equivalent options to their standard ones where I wanted something else on the market. Fussy bu$$er, me.

Dave


----------



## Bengal

When we were first looking for a van we wanted a PVC, mainly because of the more robust steel body & the go anywhere sizes. We also liked the specs (some came with built in LPG tanks or even gas free diesel operation). We especially liked the look of the Wildax vans. But, with 2 cats, we decided the big sliding door was not practical for us (had visions of them escaping too easily) & ended up with a white plastic coach built. I still look at the PVCs with interest.


----------



## mikeyv

Bengal, I can see your point regarding cat security, but I will really miss my sliding door if we ever go back to coachbuilt.

It's great to slide it back when you're parked on, or near to, a beach, with a view out to sea.


----------



## CandA

Hi

We agree - the large sliding door is such a plus point in the panel van. Sitting and watching the sun set from the comfort of your van, with a mug of tea in your hand is hard to beat. We spent 12 months living in ours as we toured around Europe and never wanted a larger motorhome, as children of the 70s, the van suits the ageing hippy in us.

It is also our only vehicle, so is fine for shopping and can fit large items in when necessary - we're popular for trips to Ikea!

Yes, they are expensive, but ours is coming up for four years old and we hope it will last many more years.

CandA


----------



## viator

I have a panel coversion for the following reasons:----

Limited access to parking on our drive.
Required for everyday use as well as camping.
Fits into most car parking spaces.
Has the performance and driver comfort of a car.
I was able to have it converted to my own design.

I am looking to sell it and get another panel van conversion, this time with a fixed bed and dining area. I have also looked at smallish coachbuilts (sub 6metre) which may give me more comfort on site, but they would prove a tad awkward for daily use.
One other important consideration with regard to all campervans and motorhomes is a diesel engine is at its best in regular use, also other mechanical parts and tyres will deteriorate quicker when parked up for any length of time.
viator


----------



## ActiveCampers

Zebedee said:


> Lesleykh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm short and fat and fit in our panel van surprising well! I can see that someone exceptionally tall wouldn't enjoy it in here. Actually, you couldn't sleep in our transverse bed if you were 6ft or more, but my rotundity and lack of fitness causes no problems whatsoever! Lesley
> 
> 
> 
> The precise reason why we haven't got one Lesley.
> 
> I'm long and only a bit fat ( :roll: ) . . . 6' 3" to be exact, and everything would be OK until bedtime! Headroom is not a problem in many of them.
> 
> We were looking at panel vans only last week with a friend who wants one, and if I wasn't so damn big we would certainly have considered one very seriously.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Our 4.8m van has over 6'2 internal height and makes a 6'4 single or 6'4 x 5'10 double.... So don't allways assume you won't fit! And yes, we know people your height with one.

(Though IMO it would be tight - the 5.2 and 5.6m versions make up to, IIRC, 7'4 beds.....


----------



## Addie

Funny topic this, I recently wrote a buyers guide for my site after friends who want to go travelling kept asking me about campers and such (I'm still not happy with it, I for example don't know why anyone would want an A class!).

Europe By Camper Buyers Guide

We've owned two coachbuilts before our Adria Twin and found both coachbuilts restrictive in terms of getting into the thick of things in cities and towns. We managed to park our Suntor in the centre of Brussles through luck and only because it didn't have the al-ko chassis with the wider rear track so we could kiss the kerb and tuck right in, but christ it didn't half stand out!

Not a problem in the panel van!

If you spend hours on end sat about inside the van, on beaches or sites then fair play but if you are active and travel a lot then a sub 6m panel van is perfect.

That said - in terms of value for money you do get 'more' for a coachbuilt (although seen a couple of Trigano Tribute 650's on X250's go for sub £23k) but van's seem to hold their money better by the same token.


----------



## Rapide561

*Mondial*

Hi

I have what can only be described as a large coach built motorhome. There are many occasions I would prefer a van conversion...

1) Fuel economy
2) Cost of initial purchase
3) Easy of parking/pitching
4) Easy to go out in for the day etc
5) Better choice of pitches on site - pretty much anywhere

Obviously I have more space etc and a greater payload. However, I have two friends who fullime in a panel van. The van was once a delivery van and they have converted it. The van has everything they need and nothing they do not need. It is their spec and design and so with that in mind, I can see why a panel van, particularly a self build would be a delight to own.

I particular like the look of the Swift Mondial with the rear lounge.

Russell


----------



## barryd

I also have a big Coach built (a Kontiki). I love it but I can see some huge advantages in a PVC. If I were single I would have one for sure. I would like one of those T5 thingys all black and stealth like. Performance I imagine is superb and access to small roads good as well. 6ft 6 restrictions are always getting in the way! OK we have a motorbike but it fcan be an issue. I find driving a big van over 250 miles in a day a chore. If I had one that did 100mph and didnt blow around in the wind or sound like a tank over 80 then I could be in the med in 24 hours.


----------



## Mondobongo

I think the question has been answered, especailly by BarryD above, but my 3 Euros worth are that PV's come in every conceivable size, can be converted very cheaply, customised to fit the owner, and don't come with a premium cost loading.

They park easily too, and are fast and nimble. Insurance can be cheaper, so can running costs, spares are always available everywhere, (unless you buy a Mazda) and if they break down, you don't need a tank-transporter to get them to a repairer. 

There are some very cute things being done by people to micro weekenders like the Berlingo and Kangoo, and there are some nice small Transit Connect weekenders around. Something for everyone, and of course, many build their own. YouTube has lots of Vivaro, Sprinter and Transit examples. Smaller has a lot of advantages these days, and you can get down the back lanes to the coasts and use many municipal car parks without being herded into UK 'Camper-Ghettos.'

I've seen a couple of coachbuilts with excessive water damage, and while we mustn't generalise, why take the risk if you don't need the extra space, luxury, width, length, cost and weight? 

There are a lot of PVC's coming from manufacturers now, the VW California, and the Merc versions being examples, at a price. The smaller PCV's can also have slide-out conversions so that the vehicle returns to a utility during the week, and a camper at the weekend as in the tiny VW 'Tramper' Caddy conversion. There's lots of choice these days, from the small to the large.

My own choice, as you may have guessed, is a Mazda Bongo although it's more of an MPV luxury conversion, V6 powered Euro-sprint machine with easy parking. There's nothing to dislike. I can even park it in London or use it as a daily driver. The Med in 24 hours? Who wouldn't want that? In fact, ferries aside, Bilbao to Alicante is possible in an single day's air-conditioned driving, with lunch and tea-break stops. 

A drive-away awning turns a PCV into a six bed bungalow, with en-suite shower room. I can't be bothered with the faffing, but plenty can and have great weekends. 

Whatever you get, enjoy, they say the coachbuilts have lots of advantages, too. 

You probably need one of each.


----------



## tonyt

gromett said:


> ramblingon said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know we can go down "that lane" and reverse out if we have to.
> 
> 
> 
> And park in a supermarket car park
> 
> I am now in a self built PVC conversion which is 5.5 longs. going anywhere without having to worry about things is great.
> 
> Karl
Click to expand...

Me too, but at 4.5m.

It's horses for courses - what suits one doesn't suit another.

How boring it would be if we all drove around in identical vehicles!

One of the plusses for me is the ability to set my sat nav to "shortest route" and enjoy the narrow, winding lanes on the way - even if it is a single track road with grass growing in a line along the middle. 

ps........... and 50+ MPG


----------



## Sonesta

As with most things in life, there are choices and options available to suit all tastes, needs and preferences and in the case of a motorhome, this is certainly one of those areas where a wide variety of choice is particularly important to the user.

We have a 30ft MH which offers us a great amount of space and comfort and we love everything about it - but obviously the disadvantage is that it's size makes it less versatile than a smaller van. We do tow a car when the need arises but again, although this is not a problem for us, it is not something that would appeal to everyone! However, we weighed up the pros and cons and for us, at this moment in time, a larger MH suits us better but nevertheless, I can see the advantages of a smaller MH or a PVC and if ever we did have to downsize to a smaller van, then there are some fabulous vans on the market that we would be excited and happy to own.

Actually, strangely enough, we are going to be put to the test for the next 3 months, as we are being loaned a smaller van by our dealers (long story, so don't ask!) so I will let you know how we get on with it and who knows, when it comes to handing the temporary MH back, we might have decided that smaller suits us better! 

Sue


----------



## Mike48

Some might ask why would anyone buy a coachbuilt when they can buy a panel van? In fact why do people buy a Sony television when they could buy a Samsung and why do some people travel by Sea France when they could travel by PandO etc etc.

The answer is that people buy what suits them; its obvious. 

For my part I use the motorhome to sleep in and the rest of the time is spent out of doors. If the weather is bad I move south or if in the UK I return home. But on the other hand if you are into lounging around indoors as an extension of the home, cooking Sunday lunch and watching TV when the weather outside is nice then buy big. A big motorhome is better if you drive to a site, make camp for weeks on end and return home whereas a panel van is better for touring. Each has their merits.

Its down to personal choice. Personally I would never want a coachbuilt but would not, unlike the underlying original post, decry anybody who did.


----------



## spykal

Hi

What an interesting thread. We have always had a coachbuilt...except that is for when we used to have a "works" Volks bay window T2 transporter van that we and our son used to chuck a few essentials into to go away occasionally on surf trips and camping expeditions. 

When we did that we always hated opening the big sliding door on a cold morning or a windy day as immediatly we felt that we were "outside" and that feeling has stuck with us. 

So when we look at Panel van conversions now we still both back away because of the big sliding door even though we both agree that some of the designs are superb.

So isn't it interesting then that earlier in the thread some comments were made that the big sliding door was one important feature that would be missed if they went ever back to a coachbuilt... I suppose it just goes to show that you cannot please all of the people all of the time ... and that we need to sit in a someones Panel van conversion overlooking a beach sunset with the sliding door open wide and a glass of something red in our hands. :lol: 


Mike


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Gelthae ..... I am not having a pop at you as I share your opinions on the most part but in fairness to we people who own largish motorhomes, I must just pull you up slightly on your comments re the antics of large MH owners and although I am sure your description is an apt one for some large MH owners, they could also be applied to other motorhomers too and not just those of us who own 'big' ones!  

We have a 30 footer as you know and I believe we are quite adventurous in our travels and to be honest, we much prefer to wildcamp than stay on campsites any day of the week! And as for staying in one spot for weeks on end .... Oh no - I cannot think of anything more uninteresting or more boring and personally, we like to travel around and enjoy as much of the area or the country we are visiting as we can. I don't think it's to do with the size of a persons MH that defines how they plan their travels, it's more to do with their spirit of adventure and their desire to get out and sightsee and take in the local culture etc. Each to their own though and as long as they are happy with their lifestyle, then that!s fine by me! 

As for us all sitting inside our large motorhomes watching tv and lounging around and cooking sunday roast etc - well I beg to differ there and our reason for preferring a large MH is solely because we like whatever MH we purchase to be spacious enough to feel like our holiday home on wheels and certainly not so we can stay in one place for weeks on end or never venture outside of! Of course, it is always nice to be able to relax and unwind in your MH in an evening or in the winter months when the rest of the world is stuck at home shivering besides their firesides and bored out their brains! And yes it is great to have a vehicle that can offer the user spaciousness as well as having all their home from home comforts onboard - but this doesn't mean to say that we who enjoy such luxuries, never venture outdoors or tour around because you couldn't be more wrong ..... Well certainly not in our case anyway! 

When the weather is good we are just like you Gelthae and we practically live outside also and we love making the most of the sunshine. However, I am sure most motorhomers; regardless of their size vehicle, do too and I would suspect it is very rare that on a glorious summers day, you would see many campers stuck indoors in front of their telly's surely????? :roll: I know in our case, most days when we go away in our MH (whether it be autumn, winter, spring or summer) we generally spend our time exploring our surroundings and taking in the local history and sights etc and we would never dream of driving all that distance, set up camp and then not choose to sample whatever the area we are visiting has to offer - what would be the point of that?

No - our reason for buying big was certainly not to stay put in one place - it was so that wherever our journey took us, we could enjoy it in absolute comfort and style!

Other than your remark about those who buy 'big' - I agree with everything you said! 

Sue


----------



## Mike48

Sue. Not having a pop at especially you or anyone for that matter. 

What I tried to say in my usual clumsy fashion is that large motorhomes are better for lounging around in and panel vans are better for touring.

What I also attempted to say is that people buy their motorhomes for their own reasons and its down to personal choice and that I couldn't understand the implied criticism in the original question.

I must stop getting myself involved in these threads as I am getting extremely grumpy in my old age.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Gelthae,

I knew you were not having a pop at me, so apologies if my response to your post may have given you that impression. 

I realised you were simply stating what many see as an accurate assumption of life with a large motorhome but as I know of many owners of larger size vans, who also enjoy touring around besides ourselves, I just wanted to put this point across, especially to anyone considering buying a larger MH who may be concerned about getting out and about in a 'big' one! 

You are certainly NOT grumpy Gelthae and I appreciate you were only posting an understandable and commonly concluded opinion and so I really hope you do not see my reply as a personal one? Anyway, I like you and I like your posts and your posts always come across as fair, sensible and interesting and you had better NOT stop posting .... and that's an order!!!!  

Sue x


----------



## nicholsong

I endorse Sue's post (10.58 today)

In summary I chose an 'A' class for the following reasons 

I wanted it for:-

1 Year-round use

2 Wild camping (mostly)

The 'A' Class satisfies these needs because

1 Double-skin floor for tanks and pipework.

2 Garage, providing internal storage for bicycle/ motorbike and all the equipment not needed for the current season - skis, sun-loungers etc.

3 Lounging space for 4 people to face one direction to watch telly/videos/last trip's pics in winter.

4 Eating space for 4-6

5 Fixed and drop-down beds requiring no bed-making

6 Plenty of storage space for summer/winter clothes and all those reference books I could not live without

7 Space and payload for enough water/waste/gaslow for several days wild-camping

8 Heating system designed for year-round.

FINALLY Having driven vans for a living, I do not want to feel I am driving a Transit/Iveco/Sprinter/Trafic.

As for ease of parking in town, at 69, I am still fit enough to walk/cycle in and enjoy the view without worrying about road signs and parking.

I do not want to influence anyone, but am just putting forward some reasons for choosing one, and my personal choice, of the options.

Geoff


----------



## grizzlyj

Interesting thread!!

It often seems to boil down to space required.

That to me depends on where you want to go, and what the weather will be like.

We met a Dutch couple a few weeks ago who lived out of the back of a very expensively made Landcruiser pick up camper. They kept asking questions about our delicate little truck, like how much water do you carry, but would then scoff that their camper is better since in reality you can have a full wash with less than a litre of water everyday so you don't need to carry the amount we do?!

They lived outside their camper all the time, and again scoffed at the space we have inside, which isn't huge, since they have the whole outdoors as their living space. Weird.

Anyhow, despite at that time it was beautiful sunshine, and cool being near the sea, a little later later we were in snow and fog in the mountains, and after that in the desert with strong winds covering everything with dust. I'd would have liked to have watched them cook outside in that, and then get clean before bed with the mugfull of water they said they used! 

We also had an instance of a guardian being very friendly with everyone who sat outside to eat, and invited himself to several meals which was not appreciated by those who were too polite to say he was repeatedly taking the mickey. (Currently in Morocco). 

Its sometimes been the case that being able to shut the door on the outside world is a nice thing. Our little house, wherever we decide to plonk it, independant of weather and mozzies, city centre or cliff top 



Someone mentioned spares. I don't know but some coach builts seem to have unique windscreens? Has that been an issue for anyone, needing a replacement while away?


Jason


----------



## Sonesta

nicholsong said:


> I endorse Sue's post (10.58 today)
> 
> In summary I chose an 'A' class for the following reasons
> 
> I wanted it for:-
> 
> 1 Year-round use
> 
> 2 Wild camping (mostly)
> 
> The 'A' Class satisfies these needs because
> 
> 1 Double-skin floor for tanks and pipework.
> 
> 2 Garage, providing internal storage for bicycle/ motorbike and all the equipment not needed for the current season - skis, sun-loungers etc.
> 
> 3 Lounging space for 4 people to face one direction to watch telly/videos/last trip's pics in winter.
> 
> 4 Eating space for 4-6
> 
> 5 Fixed and drop-down beds requiring no bed-making
> 
> 6 Plenty of storage space for summer/winter clothes and all those reference books I could not live without
> 
> 7 Space and payload for enough water/waste/gaslow for several days wild-camping
> 
> 8 Heating system designed for year-round.
> 
> FINALLY Having driven vans for a living, I do not want to feel I am driving a Transit/Iveco/Sprinter/Trafic.
> 
> As for ease of parking in town, at 69, I am still fit enough to walk/cycle in and enjoy the view without worrying about road signs and parking.
> 
> I do not want to influence anyone, but am just putting forward some reasons for choosing one, and my personal choice, of the options.
> 
> Geoff


Yes, we chose our A Class for exactly the same reasons as you Geoff and like you say - we all have our own personal reasons for choosing what we choose and it's not a case of one type of vehicle being better than another - it's merely differing tastes for differing needs!

However, I do strongly believe that there are some on this forum who think that whatever size MH they decide upon that their choice is far superior in every way to what others prefer or choose and I have lost count of the times that I've read posts on here questioning why someone has this that or the other size vehicle or why they tow cars or why they've had this or that fitted etc etc. It always baffles me when I read such posts from members and I always find myself asking the same questiion .... WHY? Who flipping cares what others do or have as long as whatever they have or do isn't affecting them in some adverse way? Each to their own I say and as long as it suits you then that's all that matters!

I know at this present moment in time we are perfectly satisfied with the size and layout of our chosen van and despite our recent gearbox problems, we are still more than happy with our choice. However, if the time ever comes where we decide it is no longer suitable for us for whatever reason or we just simply fancy a change, then we wont need anyone else to tell us what is best for us - we are quite capable of working that one out for ourselves. Mind you, if we need any advice about which model to choose next time, then we know we can put a post on this forum and we will be inundated with replies as to why this that and the other is deemed the best vehicle for the job! 

Sue


----------



## wug

*Storage*

What's the storage like in a pvc for outdoor activities. We're thinking of something under 6m, preferably with a garage which pvc's don't have, I think. Our present coachbuilt has a large garage where we can store the tandem and all our walking gear. If everything's wet we can hang it in there to dry, but where would you put it in a panel van? I know the bike would have to go on the back so where would the wet clothes go?


----------



## Zimee

Hi there, thought I would stop in and give my view as I have read almost everyone elses view. 

The reason I have gone for my LDV Convoy 400 is quite simple realy. First off a little about me. I came from Zimbabwe in 2002 when the farmers started getting killed in Zimbabwe. We gave up our homes and the family farm and came back to the UK. I never have settled here, used to the big wide open spaces. My wife and I divorced a few years ago. One day as I sat in my 1 bedroom flat I thought there must be a better life than this. Paying someone a fortune in rent every month sohe/she has another property to add to their growing portfolio, not to mention the government and their Taxes and everyone else trying to rob us blind, gas, elecricity, water the list goes on. 

Surfing the net I came accross a bunch of Americans who talked about "Boondocking"and living off the grid with stealth vans. I read up all they had to say and decided that this was the way forward for me. The thing is you have to have an invisible van to live the life and you cant do that in a camper. 

I have decided to therefore convert my van into a stealth camper where I can park up on any suburban rd and look like someones company van, or any idustriel estate and look like a company van thats been parked outside. The parking spaces are endless if you dont look like a happy camper.

Well thats why I do it, oh yea and I can go down all the lanes, roads and into supermarkets too :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Zim


----------



## peaky

interesting posts indeed !!! our first van was an old burstner, fixed corner bed dinette arrangement... too hard and hated sitting at the dinette for too long, we hired a swift 590 7.something meters long, lovely van just too long , lastly hired a autocruise accent panel van, we found it just too small but only in some parts like the kitchen , the bed making was a pain so we left the end lounge made up so sat in the dinette/chairs in the eve, tv was a pain to view from bed but it was great to drive and get out of a couple of sticky situations and went like the clappers.I would have liked to hire an end lounge model with oven but could nt find one at the time, im now looking to save up and but a 6m l shaped lounge coachbuilt (if i dont change my mind again ) diverse or what ? just cant seem to settle on anything at moment !!!!


----------



## rosalan

The right van may not exist for us. I would love to have the biggest 'bus' available and they are available at prices I can afford (second-hand) but they will not fit by my house.
I love to tour the winding lanes and hidden corners of the world but a larger van would limit me.
I would love to travel great distances in a large 'bus' but the fuel tax may restrict me.
I have built and owned conversions in the form of an ambulance and an LT panel van which I thoroughly enjoyed.
Now we have the best compromise we could find, it has a few things that we would change but love driving down narrow lanes, parking in public car parks and being able to afford to go places in it.

Most of all; it fits in my driveway! 

Alan


----------



## Jodi1

We have a coachbuilt and, at the moment, it is the right choice for us. We like our comfort and sprawl room, have a large dog, tend to stay more then 48 hours at a site etc etc. However its a big old lump to drive around and I refuse to drive it (nervous nellie here), we tend not to use it for day trips which is a shame and due to parking and narrow lane travel, we tow a small car for day to day use hence we tax and insure 3 cars. Ok, we can afford to do that and its definitely a life style choice - dodgy hips and knees mean we need to use the car more and more these days. I do see a future where we will consider a PVC as our lives change. Having a narrower, shorter vehicle to drive about will certainly lure me into the driving seat. We have also looked at the Wildaxe vans and liked what we saw. Don't like double beds though as the climb over one another to get to the loo at night drives me mad. What I would like is a a sub 5.5 mtr van, single beds, shower room (great storage and a place to hang wet clothes) and plenty of storage. Any recommendations?


----------



## saintd

How strange that we see things so differently. When I was looking for a motorhome and spotted the Boxers with 6'2" transverse bed, I thought there was nothing left that coach-builts did better than converted vans- apart from letting in water and getting blown off line by strong winds.


----------



## Sloany

I owned a Hymer B774 A Class for 3 years and loved it. Whilst in France my wife and i saw a post accident Hymer A class awaiting recovery at the side of the road. If my children had been in that vehicle they would not be here, it had just disintegrated. I tried to find something with a much more substantial chassis like a concorde but way out of our financial reach. Now im not saying that all A class motorhomes are built the same, but i just FEEL better with a bit of metal surrounding my kids. 

Dave


----------

